# شجع صناعة بلدك (دعوة للضحك)



## bob (24 يناير 2011)

*سلام ربنا يسوع معكم

من خلال قرائتي للموضوعات المطروحة في هذا القسم وجدت الكثير ينتقد الصناعة المحلية لبلدنا و خصوصا الاعمال السينمائية الناجحة و بشدة (كأنك ما شفتش الجملة الاخيرة طبعا).
ففكرت من خلال الموضوع ده نشجع صناعة بلدنا و في نفس الوقت دعوة للضحك 
عايزين كل واحد يفكرنا باكتر جملة في اي فيلم او مسرحية لما بيتفرج عليها بيموت من الضحك وضحكنا معاك ينوبك فينا ثواب و هنيالك يا فاعل الخير
أسم الفيلم او المسرحية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الجملة اللي بتضحكك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سلام ربنا يسوع معكم*


----------



## Critic (25 يناير 2011)

*ابنى الكبير دخل الكراكون *
*لولولولووووووووووووووووووووى*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*العيال كبرت*


----------



## kokielpop (25 يناير 2011)

ياشماتت ابلة ظاظا فيا 

هههههههههههههههه

الواد سيد الشغال ​


----------



## جيلان (25 يناير 2011)

كتيييير بس الى جات فى دماغى دلؤتى عشن لسة كنا قايلنها انا وصحابى ههههههههههههه

(كونتيننتال
كنت نينتك ازاى يعنى انتى عمرك ما كنتى نينتى انا ماليش غير نينا واحدة الحجة ام امين وماتت وماتت من زمان)

هههههههههههههههه
الواد سيد الشغال


----------



## bob (25 يناير 2011)

*غلبان و استحق الصدقة يا بيه
ده انت قفيل موت 
اشتروس الجنزبيل زيط يا برنس هههههههههههه
طير انت*


----------



## جيلان (25 يناير 2011)

شيريبيخ شيريبيخ زِررررررررررررررررر 
ههههههههههههه
الواد سيد الشغال


----------



## zama (25 يناير 2011)

موضوع حلو *أخر حاجة *..

رامي الإعتصامي ..

أشكرك ع الموضوع الجميل ..


----------



## bob (25 يناير 2011)

zama قال:


> موضوع حلو *أخر حاجة *..
> 
> رامي الإعتصامي ..
> 
> أشكرك ع الموضوع الجميل ..



*هههههههههههههه اشكرك علي مرورك الاجمل*


----------



## Critic (25 يناير 2011)

*و بعد سنتيييييييييييييين جه يفتح السمكة .....ملقاش الخاتم فيها *
*هههههههههههههههه*

*الواد سيد الشغال*


----------



## انريكي (25 يناير 2011)

لان اقبل ههههههههههههههههههههههه

عادل امام 

الزعيم 

موضوع تحفة

الرب يباركك


----------



## bob (25 يناير 2011)

*انت ازاي ياد متعدلهوش الكرسي 
هههههههههههه
مدرسة المشاغبين*


----------



## Critic (25 يناير 2011)

*



انت ازاي ياد متعدلهوش الكرسي 
هههههههههههه
مدرسة المشاغبين

أنقر للتوسيع...

غلط راجع المسرحية
انت ياد مبتعدلوش الكرسى لييييييييييه 
هههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (25 يناير 2011)

critic قال:


> *
> غلط راجع المسرحية
> انت ياد مبتعدلوش الكرسى لييييييييييه
> هههههههههههه*



*لا عادي انا بضحك عليها كده 
هههههههههههههه مش قادر الجملة دي بتموتني من الضحك*


----------



## bob (25 يناير 2011)

*الو ايوة مستشفي الجلاء للولاده اديني مدير المنطقة التعليمية هههههههههههههههه
مدرسة المشاغبين*


----------



## +...Andria...+ (25 يناير 2011)

*اذا كان عمتك ده متجوزه يبقى هتهرب مع ابوك ازاااااااى  ههههههههههههههههه

مسرحيه العيال كبرت

موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك *


----------



## bob (26 يناير 2011)

*من الواضح ان الناس مش بتحب تشجع الصناعة المحلية هههههههههههههه
فيلم من تاليفي ههههههههههههه*


----------



## Nemo (26 يناير 2011)

مين سى لطفى لامؤاخذه ياوالدى اصل انا عندى شعرة ساعة تروح ها وساعة تيجى هههههههه
افلام اسماعيل ياسين


----------



## just member (26 يناير 2011)

هههههه
موضوع رااائع
فاكر جملة بفيلم عوكل
نينا بتقولو
طول مانت مابتخبي مني السجاير عمر ما ربنا هيباركلك ابدا
هههههههههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يناير 2011)

شعارات لا تجدى


----------



## bob (26 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> شعارات لا تجدى


*حضرتك قصدك ايه يعني؟*


----------



## مملكة الغابة (27 يناير 2011)

بعد 14 سنة خدمة فى ثانوى بتقولى اقف
هههههههههههههه 
مدرسة المشاغبين 
دى بمناسبة الثانوية العامية وال عملاة فينا


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2011)

*لن اقبل لن اقبل 
عيب كده التليفزيون بيصور 
اها يا عزت هههههههههههههه
مسرحية الزعيم*


----------



## ديونسيوس (6 مارس 2011)

انت جيت يارمضان هيهيهيهي ينيلك يابو صيام هيهيهيهيهيهي

العيال كبرت
من مناخيرك............اشرب الاهوه من مناخيرى يا قليل الادب
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2011)

*ينقل للترفيهى ويوضع تحت تصرف مشرف القسم ​*


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *غلبان و استحق الصدقة يا بيه
> ده انت قفيل موت
> اشتروس الجنزبيل زيط يا برنس هههههههههههه
> طير انت*



*انا كنت هكتب دى ياعم ههههههههه

انت محتاج تظيط يا دود هههههههه

من نفس الفيلم:smile02
*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 مارس 2011)

ما الدنيا ألا مسرح كبير
الحاج : يوسف وهبى
​


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *انا كنت هكتب دى ياعم ههههههههه
> 
> انت محتاج تظيط يا دود هههههههه
> 
> ...


*هههههههههه كانك كتبتها *
*اصلها جامدة اوي في الفيلم *


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> ما الدنيا ألا مسرح كبير
> الحاج : يوسف وهبى
> ​


*هههههههههههه ده فيلم ايه ده يا استاذي؟
يوسف وهبي ده جامد اوي*


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههه كانك كتبتها *
> *اصلها جامدة اوي في الفيلم *




*الفيلم كله تحفه ههههههه

لا ولما يبقى فى شخصيه العربى وتقوله الفهالك كادوه

يقولها لا انا هدفع كاش ههههههههه
*​


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *الفيلم كله تحفه ههههههه
> 
> لا ولما يبقى فى شخصيه العربى وتقوله الفهالك كادوه
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه
طلع ميزو و نزل عمرو*


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *طلع ميزو و نزل عمرو*


 

*ههههههههههه*

*طالما البوسه in public *
*ومافيش في feeling*
*يبقى soooooooooooooooo what*

*ههههههههه*​


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *طالما البوسه in public *
> *ومافيش في feeling*
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه 
يقطع النت علي الناتيتة علي اللي بيناتتة*


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> يقطع النت علي الناتيتة علي اللي بيناتتة*


*ههههههه لا كدة هنقول الفيلم كله*

*ايه القلش دة *​


----------



## سامح ابن الملك (6 مارس 2011)

من عمل وعلم هذا يدعى عظيما في ملكوت السماوات


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههه*
*في كتيييييييير جدا*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## Critic (6 مارس 2011)

*هشتكنا و بشتكنا يا ريس *
*ده انت رئيس و النعمة كويس*
*يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا*
*قول لعدوك روح اتليس*
*هشتكنا و بشتكنا يا ريس*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 مارس 2011)

*موضوع جميل افتكر جملة
مسعودى احنا زى ما بتقول كدة غلابة
فشر احنا مساكين ياروحى* ​


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2011)

*بعد سنتين شوف سنتين ايه رايك بيفتح السمكة ملقاش الخاتم
ههههههههههههههه*
*مسرحية الواد سيد الشغال*


----------



## marcelino (7 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *موضوع جميل افتكر جملة
> مسعودى احنا زى ما بتقول كدة غلابة
> فشر احنا مساكين ياروحى* ​




*بمووووووووت فى الحته دى هههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

الموضوع فكرته جامده جدا

تسلم ايدك

بص انا بحب في فيلم بوحه

كلمه محدش هيستدرج يولع عقب سيجارة حتي هههههههههه

وتاني يوم كانت الدنيا كلها نار ههههههههههههه​


----------



## bob (7 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *موضوع جميل افتكر جملة
> مسعودى احنا زى ما بتقول كدة غلابة
> فشر احنا مساكين ياروحى* ​


*ميرسي ليكي 
و صدقيني مش حكسفك هههههههههههههه
مين ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ده جدو حولان ههههههههههه
مسرحية المتزوجون*


----------



## bob (7 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *في كتيييييييير جدا*
> *ميرسي ليك*​


*شكرا ليكي روكا 
بس خليكي ايجابيه و شاركي هههههههههه
مواقف قليلة تمنع بلاوي كتيرة*


----------



## bob (7 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *هشتكنا و بشتكنا يا ريس *
> *ده انت رئيس و النعمة كويس*
> *يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا*
> *قول لعدوك روح اتليس*
> ...


*صدقني يا كريتيك انت بتقول حكم و لازم ارد عليك 
انت مبتجيش ليه مش تبقي تيجي هههههههههههه
مسرحية شاهد ما شفش حاجة*


----------



## bob (7 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> الموضوع فكرته جامده جدا
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...


*شكرا ليكي روزا علي مرورك الجميل 
فيلم جامد ههههههههههه
اهو انت كده قطعت الشرط في البسين هههههههه*


----------

